# Chess table height?



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Will be stationed between two arm chairs, 18" x 18".

First I thought 18" high, kind of standard coffee table heigt will work.

Then, I see most people build them 29" high, some down to around 26".

I'm still inclined to use it as a coffee table, with the option of playing chess, so 18" high. Not sure if this is the right decision though?

Any input from those who play chess?


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Depending on who is playing, a game can last several hours. Bending over a low table for extended periods would be very uncomfortable at coffee table height. Most chess tables are more like dining table height unless they are built over size and accommodate taller than usual chess pieces. Competition size boards generally have 2-1/4" squares and pieces where the king is 3-1/2" to 4" in height with a base diamater of 1-1/4" to 1-3/4". Oversized pieces would be at least twice those dimensions. You will need extra room on the sides of the table for captured pieces and a clock. If however, it's for someone who seldom plays and may be more decorative than functional then a low table would be fine.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll look at the location again before I build the legs. May snuck up to armrest height, around 24"


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I think your question is largely personal opinion. I suppose most prefer game table height. I used to play a lot of chess with Nationally rated players. Maybe it is psychological, but I play a lot better when the table is coffee table height. JMO


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

burkhome said:


> I think your question is largely personal opinion. I suppose most prefer game table height. I used to play a lot of chess with Nationally rated players. Maybe it is psychological, but I play a lot better when the table is coffee table height. JMO


Thanks, but now you have me confused all over again. First, I was planning 18", then 26", now maybe back to 18" :laughing:

I use to play a lot as well, but find it hard nowadays to get any interest from others. Seems as if the digital age has killed the game somewhat.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

My personal opinion on the matter would be around end table height. I wouldn't want to be bent over a table going back and forth. But as it's been said, if the primary function isn't playing, and either decoration or for use as a storage table, with seldom chess playing. coffee table height would be fine.

It's all in what you want to do with it, and what you personally value it as. If you value it as a table, make it table height. If you value it as a chess board, make it game height.

If you want something inbetween. Well, make it somewhere in between.

Don't feel like you have to follow the norm here. If you don't mind your coffee table a couple inches higher, and your chess board a couple inches lower. Feel free to make it 22"

I think that'd be pretty cool, actually. Low enough to make it clear it can be used as a coffee table, but high enough to imply you expect it to be used for playing chess.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Tournament Chess tables are 28" in height. But...it's your table so make it as you see fit.:yes:


----------

